# best 35" tire heavy duty truck



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

what are your guys and gals opinions on truck tires.i am currantly on the market for tires and i am looking for a tire with good off road capabilities.as well as getting more than 35,000 miles out of them.what are you guys running and how do you like them


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Might be a little cliche but I run BFGoodrich A/T tires. Mine are 33"s. Very little road noise, good handling on and off road, and you can't beat the wear. I've got just under 60K on mine. My only complaint with them is that they are not much good in the snow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big O Big Foot; best warranty in the industry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

ive got 35" BFG KM2s on my tundra and love them. they perform really well with snow, mud, rocks and everything thing ive had them in. im just over 35,000 miles on them and i bet ive still got another 5-10 thousand miles left before its time for new ones. they were only rated for 30-35 thousand miles, but if you rotate them on a regular basis, i think you can easily squeeze another 5-10 out of them


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I have BFG A/T used to think they were ok til my dad got the new Goodyear Duratracs. His truck rides REALLY nice now. The BFG's wear good but they are really rough ride and i have two tires that have a radial pull to them. Only have 30k on them. Not too impressed. I'll be gettin those goodyears as soon as i can. The tires are 285's


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the Big O Big Foot, which is about the only tire that has an actual tread/mileage warranty. I am at about 47k miles and I have at least 25% of the tread left except for the one that was replaced for free last month. With any other tire I would have had to pay at least 75% of the replacement cost. They work great in general, but about average in snow, about the same as the BFG's.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

cooper STT


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

chet said:


> cooper STT


The Big O Big Foot is a very similar tire also made by Cooper, but has a good warranty.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

General Grabber AT 2, they are wearing very well, have a 50,000 mile treadwear warranty, and have the snow tire classification. Check them out and the owner ratings on Tire Rack.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> by Huge29 » Wed Feb 23, 2011 10:05 pm
> 
> chet wrote:
> cooper STT
> The Big O Big Foot is a very similar tire also made by Cooper, but has a good warranty


They are made by Dean, and then sold under several different names. When I bought mine they were sold by four different brands. Cooper was the best price. And I could give a ratts a$$ about warranty..... they always seem to weasel their way out of it somehow _(O)_ 
besides, if I wear them out or slice em up on some rocks..... it's my fault. I'm not a liberal, amd I'm not lookin for somethin for nuthin....... :O•-: geeeesh! guess maybe I need to have another cup of coffee!!!
did ya buy them air bags yet?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

BFG KM2's!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BIG-O I've seen way to many bigger BFG's come out of round after 25,000 makes driving a b otch


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> BIG-O I've seen way to many bigger BFG's come out of round after 25,000 makes driving a b otch


+1


----------

